# Fan installation?



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Anyone install a roof vent fan such as MaxxAir or Fantastic Fan in there Outback? 
I am wondering if the vent has been pre wired for this, or if it would be a big hassle to install one on the fanless vent.

How about vent covers? Anyone install those?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I installed a MaxxAir over the bed on the front vent. It was not pre wired but it was easy to find wires. If yous is like mine you can run your wires to the ceiling light at the end of the bed. Routing the wires from the fan is easy.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Vern were any wires hot or all switched from the light switches? I'd like to get one of those TurboMaxx vents with a thermostat but I don't want it tied to the light switch.

Our 28' has 3 vents, I was thinking of putting it in the one in the main cabin near the stove.


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm in the same boat. I want to put a Turbo Maxx or a Fantastic Fan over the vent in the kitchen on my 25FS-B. There is a light nearby that I was planning on using but, like Y-Guy, I don't want it tied to the light switch if at all possible.

Also, is there a big difference between the two above fans? Is one better than the other or are they pretty much the same other than the Turbo Maxx having a vent cover built in.

Any help would be appreciated. TIA.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

D&D what I really like about the TurobMaxx is the fan is outside the camper, so it should be even quieter when running. I've heard good things about both fans and wouldn't hesitate to buy either one of them. The TurboMaxx can be spend, so I'm watching it on a few sites to see if it goes on sale or if camperschoice.com has one of their sales.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I have a Turbo Maxx Fan Installed over the bed in our Outback. I pulled the wires down to the light but they are not on the switch. I undid the pigtail and wired it before the switch. The Turbo Maxx has it's own switch so the only thing the light and fan share is the main circuit.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

NDJollyMon,

I figured I would add the Fantastic Vent in the bathroom to replace the existing unit. Since the existing unit has a small fan already, electric will be there to use. Hopefully heavy enough guage wire for the new unit.

Michael









Deleted the other topic as I missed seeing this thread.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think I'll get one of those fans too!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Anyone find any great prices on the TurboMaxx? So far Campers Choice seems the best that I've found.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Good sale on Fan-tastic fans at Camping world now.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...cfm?skunum=1631


----------

